# Dry aged steaks



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

OK, here's a free-be for you folks.

1) stabilize fridge temp at 33-38oF;
2) Buy a full subprimal ribeye or NY strip from costco;
3) Throw meat still in plastic in back of your fridge for three weeks;
4) remove plastic, rinse and pat dry, put on cooling rack and put back in fridge for 3 weeks;
5) Hack into 1.5 inch steaks;
6) There, you've just made $13 per pound meat into $30 per pound dry aged steaks. 

Frugality never tasted so good.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are some YouTube Videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9SJqqjdEqY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o7GTADAo1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TiBtJWfZ4k


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Links #1 & 3 are not correct. That's not the way you do it.

#2 isn't bad except for the salt thing. Not a big deal but a waste of salt.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Never thought I'd see Ribeye or NY Strip steaks in the frugality section. 

Joking aside, a few people at my work buy the whole tenderloin from costco and do the aging thing you describe, they really like end result.


----------

